
GoldenChaos is the only Touch Bar replacement you will ever need - knoke
https://community.folivora.ai/t/goldenchaos-btt-a-complete-touch-bar-ui-replacement-preset/1281
======
knoke
GoldenChaos is a preset for Better Touch Tool that completely rethinks what
the Touch Bar can do.

Its context sensitive, adds multi touch gestures, haptic feedback and –
because it is a BTT-preset – is completely customisable and expandable. I
added a button to push a window to my secondary screen, for example.

But I'd install it just for being able to change the volume by sliding two
fingers and to change the display brightness by sliding three fingers over the
Touch Bar. It really changed the way I think about piece of tech that once was
useless for me.

